# Great Oxendon Tunnel



## losttom (Sep 14, 2009)

The tunnel was designed and built by George Stevenson and was opened in 1859 as a single track line from Market Harborough to Northampton. Later when the line was double tracked another tunnel was bored next to it.
The open (to the public as a footpath/cycle way) tunnel is 453 yards long with just one air vent.
The other tunnel is 462 yards long.


The Air vent







Portal to the closed tunnel (apologies for the blurry photo)













The air vent


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 14, 2009)

oooooH Lovely stuff Tom! reminds me of my trip through Withcall Tunnel not so long back, I love Calcification like that it looks so Alien. Was there any Ballast left in there?


----------



## losttom (Sep 14, 2009)

No there wasnt any ballast left Shuck. The calcification was the best ive seen in a tunnel though!!


----------



## neill (Sep 14, 2009)

To see mega calcification check out my report on another canal tunnel

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=12744

Enjoy!


----------



## losttom (Sep 15, 2009)

Thats some great calcification Neill! i would love to go into that tunnel!!


----------

